# LR 4.3 doesn't recognize PSE 11



## DeeW (Mar 27, 2013)

I used PSE 9 with LR and upgraded to PSE 11.  LR does not give me the option under preferences/external editing to add PSE 11 as an external editor.  I already deleted PSE 9 before I realized this.  I have Win 7 64 bit.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Dee, welcome to the forum!

Did you uninstall PSE9 AFTER you installed PSE11?  That can break the link.  Just running the PSE11 installer again should fix it.


----------



## DeeW (Mar 27, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Dee, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Did you uninstall PSE9 AFTER you installed PSE11?  That can break the link.  Just running the PSE11 installer again should fix it.



I did.  I re-installed it and it works fine now.  Thank you!!!!!


----------

